# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Wintergrass 2016

## Denman John

For those of you interested, today is the last day of early bird pricing for Wintergrass 2016

http://wintergrass.com/tickets.html

Got my tickets and hotel.  Who's going?

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

I'm set up.  See you there, John.

----------


## bigskygirl

I'll be there again in 2016.  Had a great time last year.

----------


## Spruce

Yup.
(...but I'm still in hot hot Summer mode...)    :Cool:

----------


## Mandobart

I'll be there, staying at the Hyatt for the first time.  Bought my tix on the way out last year; reserved my room the next day.

----------


## rockies

I'm already booked in as well. Watch for a white haired (what's left) old fart being guided by his wife (vision failing ).
Dave

----------


## DPrager

Got tickets. Got room reservation. Got Bourbon.

----------

Pete Martin

----------


## Pete Martin

> Got tickets. Got room reservation. Got Bourbon.


Does your bourbon need a guest?

----------


## DPrager

Honey, call the distillery and order another barrel...

----------


## Austin Clark

> Honey, call the distillery and order another barrel...


I'm here David and I'll bring the barrel! (Or the jars.....) :Wink: 

I hear the Hyatt is sold out already! Should be another fun year!

----------


## bernabe

Austin, ran into a gentleman at IBMA playing one of your F's he acquired at Winfield [3rd place winner mando competition] and it was D-lightful!

----------


## Austin Clark

> Austin, ran into a gentleman at IBMA playing one of your F's he acquired at Winfield [3rd place winner mando competition] and it was D-lightful!


Cool, thanks! That would be Garrett Wren. That was a particularly good F5! #149 or something like that....

----------


## Josh Levine

If anyone ends up abandoning their room, I am interested in taking it.

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Coming up...

----------


## Denman John

In a month's time we'll be in the thick of it  :Mandosmiley: 

We'll be leaving after work on Wed. evening (Feb 24)and should be getting there early Thursday morning.  The kids are registered in the Youth Academy again this year and that starts at 9am.  There's a mandolin workshop that starts then as well, so it will be busy from the get go!  This will be the first time we've stayed at the Hyatt, so I imagine that will throw a different spin on it.  

Eddie ~ what mando goodness will you be bringing this year?

Sooooooo looking forward to this  :Grin:

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Whatever fits in an Alaska Airlines overhead bin...

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Getting excited... time to book the airport shuttle to the hotel...

----------


## DPrager

It's going to be a Hyatt week for me. Friday through Tuesday in Florida, followed by Thursday through Sunday in Bellevue.

Bellevue will be much more fun.

----------


## Pete Martin

> Bellevue will be much more fun.


I don't hear this said very often...

----------

Glassweb

----------


## Denman John

We printed off our tickets a couple of nights ago and wrote the kids' profiles for the Youth Academy.  My wife caught the kids jamming in the workshop and shot a short video that we sent along with their profiles.  

A week tonight and we'll be on our way.  We're all looking sooooo  forward to it!

----------

amowry, 

Eddie Sheehy

----------


## amowry

Great video! Youth Academy is fantastic!

I'll be there this year. Can't wait!

----------


## mandopete

So who is hosting the single malt jam this year?

 :Smile:

----------


## mandopete

> I'm here David and I'll bring the barrel! (Or the jars.....)


I'll bring a 20 year old....

----------


## bobrem

> So who is hosting the single malt jam this year?


I have excess scotch. Lagavulin OK?

----------


## bobrem

I heard a rumour that Mike Compton is doing a mando tasting at Wintergrass but haven't seen anything on the website. Can anyone confirm?

----------


## Spruce

> I'll bring a 20 year old....


Bring some whisky too, OK?

----------

FLATROCK HILL, 

mandopete

----------


## jd.panko

> I heard a rumour that Mike Compton is doing a mando tasting at Wintergrass but haven't seen anything on the website. Can anyone confirm?


Compton is doing the Fretboard Journal's vintage instrument show with Critter.  The Journal asked for folks that want to contribute old and unique mando's to contact Jason before the show.....Shutt's, Stradolin's, Gibson's, Martin's.....gotta be old.

----------


## bobrem

> Compton is doing the Fretboard Journal's vintage instrument show with Critter.  The Journal asked for folks that want to contribute old and unique mando's to contact Jason before the show.....Shutt's, Stradolin's, Gibson's, Martin's.....gotta be old.


Thanks.
I also sent Mike an email and here is his reply:
Yessir!
MC

----------


## Pete Braccio

The Mando (and Guitar) Tasting is on Saturday in the Regency Ballroom. It's listed on the Workshops page of the Wintergrass site.

10:00 to 12:00	Fretboard Journal's Vintage Instruments: Mandolin & Guitars
Mike Compton & Chris Eldridge

Pete

----------


## bobrem

Thanks, Pete.

----------


## bobrem

A male friend of mine has a room to share at the Hyatt. His roommate bailed. Message me if interested.

----------


## craigw

I'll be there with two F-5s and two 2-point mandolas. One is a Sitka pumpkin face with the rest quarter sawn oak and is a real beast.  As usual I'll be at the Music Caravan travelling music store that sets up just outside the entry to the Luthiers room. In addition to lots of musical oriented merchandise, this year Dana has four high end Sheerhorn reso guitars as well as a Taylor guitar. Come on by for visit and please feel free to try out these fine instruments.

----------

DataNick

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Craig, did you have a Lyon & Healy Mandocello with you last year?

----------


## rockies

Bobrem, Bob I'll be there, please watch for me, I'll be watching too but now visually impaired so may not see you too well. Carol may be leading me about. Also others on the Café, would like to meet some of you.
Dave Carlson (rockies) from Kimberley BC

----------


## bobrem

> Bobrem, Bob I'll be there, please watch for me, I'll be watching too but now visually impaired so may not see you too well. Carol may be leading me about. Also others on the Café, would like to meet some of you.
> Dave Carlson (rockies) from Kimberley BC


Hi Dave. You can call or text me at 250.217.7738. I have a couple of mandolins in tow that I am selling if interested,

----------


## mandopete

So I guess were all bringing single malt to the tasting with Mike eh?

 :Smile:

----------


## samlyman

What do us BYU grads bring?

----------


## Denman John

The truck is packed up and we'll be heading out in a few hours.  I'll be in the mandolin workshop tomorrow morning and will have my Nyberg OM with me.  Stop by and introduce yourself and maybe we can pick a tune or 2 and do a little mando tasting.  See ya there!

----------


## billhay4

Bring something from your secret stash of sodas, Sam.
:-)
Bill

----------


## samlyman

Gotcha Bill... Diet Coke if I am feeling real adventurous!

----------


## craigw

Hey Eddie, sorry it's taken so long to weigh back in. I drove up from central California and been on the road since Sunday but got to the hotel this evening. Yep, we had the Lyon&Healy last year. I actually saw it again when I stayed over at Hal Johnson's on the way up. Hal is coming up tomorrow but don't think he's bringing the L&H.

----------


## bigskygirl

Hi All, was on my way, festival ticket and Hyatt reservation in hand, and got derailed yesterday and had to turn around and return home.  I was looking forward to the festival and meeting everyone.  Enjoy and see you next year!

----------


## mrmando

Hey, for all of you music readers, the Seattle Mandolin Orchestra will crash Wintergrass on Saturday: 

Before there was bluegrass, there were mandolin orchestras. Now for the first time at Wintergrass, the Seattle Mandolin Orchestra brings back the days when large mandolin ensembles roamed the earth. Join us for an informal session in the Madrona Room (3rd floor) at 6 p.m. on Saturday, Feb. 27.  Free—no festival admission required.

If you read music and play guitar, bass or a mandolin-family instrument (mandolin, mandola or mandocello), you're welcome to sit in and sight-read with us on a program of American, Italian and Brazilian music. We'll have one tune that calls for fiddles and violas, so bring those as well. See you there!

----------


## Denman John

Wow ~ I'm still coming down from Wintergrass and can't believe how fast the week has blown by.  It was the first time we stayed at the Hyatt, and it was a totally different experience from last year. No need to carry bags or jackets  :Smile:   The kids were in the Youth Academy and I can't say enough good things about it.  The teaching staff were incredible with the kids and they learned so much disguised as fun.  There were over 100 kids there ranging from 6~13 and a good range of levels. They broke them into 8 groups and worked up a couple of new songs each, along with the 3 pre-assigned songs that everyone learned before hand. Everyone found a place to fit in. Youth Jams were also hosted every evening. If you're kids play music and live in the PNW/BC, definitely check it out and you'll be surprised how reasonable it is considering how much they offer.

Here is a video someone posted online from their rehearsal. 



The show that I had the most fun at was Scythian.  Great celtic dance band that gets everyone participating. Solas were also a highlight. My son really liked Hound Tooth Boys featuring Jake Jolliff.  Just walking down the hallways you see/hear music that's as good as inside the venues.  Music everywhere!

Greg Boyd's room had some nice instruments in there and the McClanahan they were offering was really nice. Nice selection of leather straps as well.  The Luthier's Room was like a candy store.  Some really nice instruments in there and I would have easily walked out of there with a GOM built by Jayson Bowerman if I had the money.  

My son asked me if I could post this video on the mandolin cafe. It's from a jam he found himself in late Saturday night.




Anybody else have any reports, pictures or videos they want to share.  I saw lots of cameras  :Wink:

----------

